# Los Angeles Electrical Training Institute Apprentice Discussion



## newbieman (Jan 30, 2013)

I see alot of members posting about the Los Angeles Electrical Training Institute interview so i'd like to start a discussion thread instead of multiple threads.
I also just applied to LAETI in october and had my interview this past weekend. I scored a 84.5 and have twenty people in front of me and six at the same score.
Does anybody know if that's a good position to be in? I'm 19 years old with no prior experience in the field but this is what I'd like to do and start early!
In the interview the guys also said it was a great time to start in the program and seemed to have confidence in me.
Let's get this discussion going, any alumni would be great!


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

You are in a good position. The work picture is good in L.A. so you will begin soon. Soon meaning within the year. Remember that there are many applicants before you. The good thing is you passed your written test and interview. It does take some time so don't get impatient. 19 years old is a great time to start. I'd listen to that interviewer. Good luck!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

newbieman said:


> I see alot of members posting about the Los Angeles Electrical Training Institute interview so i'd like to start a discussion thread instead of multiple threads.
> I also just applied to LAETI in october and had my interview this past weekend. I scored a 84.5 and have twenty people in front of me and six at the same score.
> Does anybody know if that's a good position to be in? I'm 19 years old with no prior experience in the field but this is what I'd like to do and start early!
> In the interview the guys also said it was a great time to start in the program and seemed to have confidence in me.
> Let's get this discussion going, any alumni would be great!


Any news from laeti? I'm taking the test this Wednesday, lets see how it goes this time.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

What is this LAETI institute and why don't you just apply directly to the IBEW apprenticeship?


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

uconduit said:


> What is this LAETI institute and why don't you just apply directly to the IBEW apprenticeship?


Laeti is IBEW local 11


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

uconduit said:


> What is this LAETI institute and why don't you just apply directly to the IBEW apprenticeship?


It is the IBEW apprenticeship. But it is the Training Trust.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Potential11 said:


> It is the IBEW apprenticeship. But it is the Training Trust.


learn something new every week:thumbsup:


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

uconduit said:


> learn something new every week:thumbsup:


glad we cleared that up


----------

